# MOTACKLE IF IT AINT CHEAPER ITS FREE OR IS IT



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I recently purchased several items form MOTACKLE I made them aware by phone and email of a competitors price of $125 compared to their price of $189, when my goods arrived they had charged me $189 for each item. Now their promise is it is cheaper or its free considering i had been invoiced and the funds removed from my account there offer of a retrospective reduction to $124 and the refunding of the difference doesnt sit with me to well. Now am i being optomistic and opportunistic to expect them to refund my money or should they pay up.
Note the refund which isnt part of the MOtackle deal appeared in my account 5 days or so after i had made them aware they hadnt lived up to the "PROMISE".


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

many retailers match competitor prices. motackle makes claims to do this. go for it. nothing ventured nothing gained they say - what do you have to lose?


----------



## Beer (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok from a hardware point of view (I work at one, not bunnings), if you find a cheaper price, on a stocked item excluding trade quotes or sale/catalogue items, they will beat it by whatever percent or match the price. This does not mean the staff know of other competitors prices.. they don't and why would they.
If you say bunnings are doing it for this much,blah blah blah, then the checkout operator will ask a supervisor (if you get a front counter girl) and they will ring the store and confirm the price and that its not a sale etc etc.
But if you buy an item, and then come back and say, I found this cheaper elsewhere, I want you to price match or gimme a discount, you will maybe get a refund (takes nearly a week or 2 if you used credit, thats the banks not the store),but rarely will they give you a refund/repurchase without a manager getting involved. This practice is to stop high/low price shop credit thieves that do this to make money on items via ebay or similar. Sounds unfair I know but you would be surprised the amount of people that rip stores off this way.

Honestly at my work, we are all for the customer, so we would normally let you refund and buy at a discounted price to keep you happy, but its not the case everywhere.

My 2 cents..

Beer


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Motackle's offer is only that its free if they can't give you a lower price. An oxymotron really, because they'll always charge you something rather than nothing.

In this case, what evidence did you supply of the competitor's price. They've offered to beat that price anyhow. You've got a good deal. Take it.

Frankly I'm heartily sick of people whinging about retailers and price matching offers


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

If you made them aware of it (and they had agreed to beat the price) I would be going down the free route.

But I would settle for the $124.

A few weeks ago I placed a fairly significant order with basspro.com
A week later they had a sale on a number of the items I had purchased.
1 email and they had refunded the difference.
their policy is that within 30 days of purchase they will refund the difference if you find it cheaper.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

hi peril i provided them with the details of the advertisments as they requested by phone and then via email, i just feel if you arent going to back up a claim then dont make it. they already have charged me more than the price i made them aware of so i cant take the good deal as i ahve already been charged for the bad one.
i would suggest you dont read these posts if they annoy you thats why i dont read the hobie vs the world posts.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

my thoughts exactly kraley but in this case they have taken my money, more than the competitors price which they were well aware of, by error maybe but they have taken it none the less, which i think brings the cheaper or free offer into play


----------



## anyyakildoo (Feb 28, 2008)

go em for the money mate, i enter orders on the computer all day everyday and when theres a price issue, policy says the customer gets price or special deal or whatever it is to keep the customer happy and coming back, ive found this most places too. a little complaining will see you right...better in your pocket...


----------



## Bearclaw (Mar 10, 2008)

Just stop payment on your credit card, that might make them sit up and listen, but I agree with Kraley, you ain't going to get it for free, but I do at least think a better discount should have been offered.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

If you made them aware of the fact that it was cheaper elsewhere (and you have email archives to prove that), and that they then charged you a higher price after being made aware that you were expecting them to charge you less, then if it were me I would take it to the ACCC and put in an official complaint.
Certainly take your claim to MoTackle first and let them know that you are willing to take it further. They may just refund you right away.

The issue here is that MoTackle was made aware that there was a cheaper price available elsewhere, and as their promise stands they will charge you less than the competitor or charge you nothing for it.
Since now they have not honored the "charge you less" part of the promise, the only other part of the promise is the "Its FREE". So I personally would be forcing that point.

If MoTackle don't see that point, or arent willing to see it, then you have to go higher up the chain. That I am guessing would be the ACCC.

Your other option would be to go to TodayTonight or ACA and see if they want to do a story on a bad retailer. If it annoys you enough that they didnt honor the price, you can always make sure everyone else in Australia feels your pain. Though I would not go down this path myself, it is always an option as they are always looking for new stories.

my 2 cents.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Sitonit , no need to get too uptight at the moment and no need for mention of legals etc , if you were to contact the manager -propriator, and explain the situation AMICABLY, i think you will find that they will rectify the situation , and either match the price , or give you the NEXT more expensive model up , which is after all , all you should expect


----------



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

I recenlty enquired with MO Tackle about the price for two fishing reels... they asked me to send a written quote form my local tackle shop with the price for the two reels... I managed to get a written quote form the local and sent it to them(extremely hard to get a guy to write down a special price)... once they recieved it, MO told me that it was indeed a good price, and they couldnt beat it...so enquired as to their 'cheaper or its free' policy, to which they replied, "Unless its an advertised price, as opposed to a quoted price, they were under no obligation to match or better it, or give it free"

Why offer a price guarantee if they cant honour it???


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

my thoughts exactly I have lodged a CTTT action against them I will post the result when it happens but my advice is that because the sale was concluded I should be right.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

ronotron said:


> "Unless its an advertised price, as opposed to a quoted price, they were under no obligation to match or better it, or give it free"


The mongrels probably do this to stop people writing quotes on pieces of paper and trying to get the item cheaper. I'm sure it happens. Life aint far, look at the ebay feedback system. 

Plus they probably know its hard to take legal action with a piece of paper with a written quote on it as opposed to a printed catalogue. I say bugger them, it should be free. They use the ploy to get business, so they need to do the right thing when it occurs.


----------



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

If they advertise it, they should have balls to stand behind it!!!!


----------



## nathan (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am Dale from MO Tackle. Before I start I would like to let everyone know this username I am using for this post is not mine so please do not contact (or abuse) this user in regards to this matter. If anyone does want to contact me in regards to this I can be contact at our store or through our website.

I would just like to let everyone know that MO Tackle does everything in our power to give our customers the best service and best prices. We always have and always will. Occasionally we have a customer that is not happy with the outcomes in regards to prices. This sometimes occurs due to human error, as we process our orders manually, or sometimes people find cheaper prices after they have purchased through us. In either of these cases, we will always make good on our offer and refund the difference and usually a bit more.

In the case of matching and beating prices, we will always beat any genuine advertised price. I don't think you will find too many companies who will willingly match or beat a price that someone simply tells them about or has written on a piece of paper without checking it. Im sure you can all understand the reason for this.

In regards to the MO Tackle motto 'If were not cheaper, its free', this is just like any other motto that thousands of companies use everyday, and just like others, it has conditions. These conditions are clearly outlined on our website, instore and in our catalogue. It clearly states 'if you find a cheaper, genuine advertised price elsewhere, on any item we have in stock, if we can't beat that price, then we will give you the item free'.
We have stood by this motto and always beaten all genuine advertised prices that people have brought to our attention and in the case of a price being found after the purchase had been made, we have always refunded or credited the difference.

I hope this has cleared up some of the uncertain thoughts and if anyone wishes to discuss this further, please, contact me rather than fueling the fire with half truth stories on forums.


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

THATS great dale so we can by sx 40 from you for less then $11 or its free  put you orders in guys
mark


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

MS,

Please this is getting tedious, why even bother posting?

The post has not been reported as yet, remember to PM a mod or use the report feature to discuss what you think is relevant use or abuse of AKFF policy with the site admin. This thread has been drawn out long enough...

<grabs key>


----------



## nathan (Jan 17, 2008)

Occy, thank you, your post is much appreciated and yes I myself was not 100% comfortable using someone elses username for my post. I did sign up to make a post but have not yet had my account 'activated' by admin and I was eager to try and clear this up as soon as this topic had been brought to my attention. Just so everyone knows, I have signed up with the username 'MOTackle' and I will no longer post under this 'Nathan' username. I look forward to posting further in the future as I am a kayak owner/fisherman myself and I like to keep up with what is happening.


----------



## nathan (Jan 17, 2008)

Leftieant, thank you for your post also, sorry i missed your thank you in my last post!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

The MO Tackle slogan is clearly outlined, the terms are clear......I don't see what the fuss is about. MO Tackle are saying that if they can't beat a competitors genuine ADVERTISED price, then its free........

In a nutshell this means they will beat any ADVERTISED price........that doesnt mean if its advertised cheaper then its FREE......in practical terms it just means they will better the price advertised...... you can't expect them to accept written quotes! (way too easy to fake, or even arrange through friends, maybe even competitors doing so maliciously is not too much of a stretch of the imagination)

Nothing more than marketing......all those complaining should accept the terms and move on rather than whinging about not getting a FREE LUNCH.

Just my humble opinion 8)

I've used MO Tackle quite a few times and found them to be great........on one occasion they made an error on an order which included a one piece rod in a rod tube, shipped to my brother in Tasmania (a gift), once notified they had the item collected at their expense within a couple of days and returned the correct item in no time......still arived in time for his birthday, very happy


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Its funny Nathan when I mentioned this post to your company on the phone you "couldnt give a f**k what the five people on the noticeboard thought" and that is a direct quote, that was prior to the abusive and threatening phone call (remember the one where you will sue my f**ing arse off unless I remove it) your company made in case you are trying to place it, what changed your mind?
Mods do not remove this post please as I also have the right of response being a forum member not a commercial operator who joined for no reason at all to do with issues that affect kayak fishermen and women.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmmmmm.... I'd really like to read MOTackle's response to this one. :shock:


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

paffoh said:


> MS,
> 
> Please this is getting tedious, why even bother posting?
> 
> ...


 why would a mod bother to tell members information like this, is this tedious to you the member or you the mod? i think mods need to keep clear deliniation between thier positions and use of thier powers to lock or delete topics.


----------



## ronotron (Nov 27, 2007)

I have to say i am with Sitonit on this one...

I always thought this forum was a place for members to discuss the everyday dealings associated with kayak fishing, no one ever said that these issues had to be all nice, sweet and rosy....

The beauty of this forum is that members get to have an open, frank and (sometimes) intelligent discussion, on matters that confront us on a daily basis.... Debate is a normal, healthy and often productive part of our daily life and often leads to the realisation of both parties of the thoughts of the 'opposing' party.

I find it quite amazing in todays culture, in regards to freedom of expression and our interest in each others views, that some may seek to lock this post for reasons no more apparent than 'tedious'. I should preface that by saying that there is also no room in this forum for derogatory or discriminatory actions or opinion. And i do not believe that we have sen any of the former in this discussion thus far.

I too had my problem with MO TAckle, but after venting my frustration both here and to the store, i feel much better and its out of my system.

I would honestly be personally very dissapointed if the powers that be were to close/lock this discussion.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

kraley said:


> sitonit said:
> 
> 
> > paffoh said:
> ...


implying i have a history of annoying behaviour is simply not nice i have been reprimanded once for an incident under another name (name changed because the mods said i had to) in early 06 you have mentioned nothing to me at all. I would consider that an insult kraley considering i have said nothing to you at all it is completely unwarranted.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

remove one insult and backhand another meanwhile the initial topic of the post is lost in a pointless argument about who doesnt like who, and what they say. If all you are doing is slagging off other members why not start your own post about just that topic and leave this one for people who would like suppliers in the fishing industry to back up thier position regarding promises.


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

also intersting that you can call members annoying thier arguments lame in the forum but members opinions on you are strictly private message only, could you please direct me to the area on double standards i cant seem to find it


kraley said:


> sitonit said:
> 
> 
> > paffoh said:
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

sitonit said:


> remove one insult and backhand another meanwhile the initial topic of the post is lost in a pointless argument about who doesnt like who, and what they say. If all you are doing is slagging off other members why not start your own post about just that topic and* leave this one for people who would like suppliers in the fishing industry to back up thier position regarding promises*.


Ummmm.....hate to point out but.........



sitonit said:


> I recently purchased several items form MOTACKLE I made them aware by phone and email of a competitors price of $125 compared to their price of $189, when my goods arrived they had charged me $189 for each item. Now their promise is it is cheaper or its free considering i had been invoiced and the funds removed from my account *there offer of a retrospective reduction to $124 and the refunding of the difference doesnt sit with me to well.* Now am i being optomistic and opportunistic to expect them to refund my money or should they pay up.
> *Note the refund which isnt part of the MOtackle deal appeared in my account 5 days or so after* i had made them aware they hadnt lived up to the "PROMISE".


......based on the bold text, it seems to me they have honored their promise by offering to retrospectively reduce the price to $124 and refund the difference.

Maybe I am not understanding something correctly, but if I am.....WTF do you have to complain about??........they have honored their promise and provided the items to you CHEAPER by refunding the difference, your upset because they didnt give them to you for FREE?........

Its pretty clear they have honoured their promise..........now how about a topic about people who waste the courts time, and the time of legitimate business people :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ken , mate , you have to learn to tell it like it is :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ,you do have an inate ability with words , i love persnikkity, it has a nice tone when you say it , i am not going to comment on the brewhah thats going on here , i would ask the members, that you show respect for the guys who moderate the forum, not an easy job , and please consider that a mod has every right to an opposing opinion of the members or member that feels he has a grievance , and has every right to express that opinion without being signaled out as someone who is misusing his authority .


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Im slightly confused,

The 'tedious' message was addressed to 'MS' ONLY... I posted the correct way for all members to convey any grievance with members posts that they believe is against AKFF site policy. At no stage was I abusing collective power of a Mod position and I am sorry a few members failed to note this, perhaps the quote function would have been more appropriate as to see the direction of my response ( A tiny oversight perhaps? )... My private message inbox is always open to all.

I have not posted my personal member opinion in this thread but will continue to watch it as my Mod duties require...

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Kraley,

What was the purpose of the 'opcorn:' post?

I read it as sitting back enjoying the show. Which wouldn't really go with everything else you said (tedious, lame, etc.).


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

well done now motackle wont have to answer the question.
I was not defending ms i do not now him and his posts dont ring any bells with me, what i was pointing out is quite clear in my post, the double standards you have.
you will probably notice kraley that you are the one that has resorted to name calling and trying to put me down the reason you needed to do this is because i touched a nerve which means what i was saying about you and the other mod was true, i have never abused motackle i pointed out what they had done to me which was overcharge me nearly $200 that they would have quite happily pocketed had i not found there error which meant they had charged me more than there competitors price and then the threatening and abusive phone call i had received once they were aware of my post here, my order with motackle consisted of somewhere around 20 items and $1000 in cost not $1.99. If this means so little to you why become involved at all you could ask, why defend motackle, why post .
You have tried to turn it into a slanging match and remove the focus from the issue, while strutting with your pseudo intellectual attempts at argument and abuse, with your big shiny mod badge on. You enjoy your little bit of power i understand that this is probably the only place where you get to be in charge in your life and pretend to be something you quite arent and it would be unfair of me to undermine your position in the only place where you are in control. Yes i am name calling too.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Guys,

Couple of things:
* I can't see where Ken has taken out his mod badge here. Seems to be just posting as a standard old member from what I can see.
* Sitonit has had the last word, but has implied that he'd like Dale to have a right of reply.

So what I reckon might be the way to do it, is to temporarily lock the thread for a bit, allow Dale to use his new account (looks like Scott has enabled it) to compose a reply, if he wants to do so, and then either open it up for discussion again, or keep it locked, depending on what people want to do.

Sitonit: Give me a yell if you're not happy with that approach, and I'll zap it open again if you like.
Dale: Give me a yell when/if you'd like to put up a reply, and I'll break it open for ya. Thanks for using a constructive and helpful tone so far in posts - it'd be appreciated, if that continues.

Sound reasonable?

Red.



sitonit said:


> well done now motackle wont have to answer the question.... remove the focus from the issue.


----------



## MOTackle (May 8, 2008)

Hi again everyone,
Ok, I would like to take this opportunity to clear this matter up once and for all so everyone knows the full story.

Several weeks ago an order was placed for some fishing tackle (this order is referred to at the start of this thread). This order consisted of some fishing tackle, including 3 reels. Before this order was placed, the customer had emailed MO Tackle informing us of a competitors price of $159 each on the reels in question, not knowing that our current price for these reels was actually $125. I personally answered the email letting the customer know of our price. I was then emailed again several more times in regards to the order and its progress (I have the email records of this).

At the time of processing the order, a HUMAN ERROR was made and the price for the reels was entered as $189 each instead of $125, which then resulted in the customer being overcharged $192. As this was a human error that was not noticed AT THE TIME, it was left un-rectified.

Once the order was received, the customer, understandably upset that they had been overcharged, contacted us in regards to the matter. The customer was quite upset and 'requested' that the items be given to them free.

Our policy was explained to the customer and it was also explained that it was a simple human error that they were overcharged and the customer was refunded a total of $195 on the spot whilst still on the phone. The fact that the refunded took 5 days to show up in his bank account is something he must take up with his bank.

The idea that MO Tackle would have 'quite happily pocketed' the money is preposterous. If we had realised at the time a mistake had been made, it would have been fixed immediately. The customer being overcharged was a simple human error, which was amended as soon as it was brought to the companies attention.

In the end, the customer paid only $124 each for reels that he originally contacted us about, wanting us to beat a price of $159.

Unfortunately, our company received numerous abusive phone calls from the customer in regards to the matter, well after the problem had been amended.

We have honored our promise to beat any genuine price. When a mistake was made, it was rectified.

Our company was started by and is owned & operated by Reg Coutts-Smith and has been in business for over 30 years and has never had any trade or consumer claims against it. His policy is and always will be 'customers come first'.

I would like to respect the moderators decision for this thread to end and I will not post any further comments in regards to this matter.

Cheers, Dale


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

i never once abused your staff the abuse was completely one sided and from your end i can clearly understand your need to lie. we can let the cttt make the decision. your price was to beat a ---mart which was selling for $125.


----------

